# hibernate and standby [solved]

## pilgrim

Hello gentoo-ers,

I have been trying to get my laptop to hibernate/sleep/standby but

haven't been too successful

followed these:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

I've done the kernel upgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.9 I have applied the

patch for swsusp2 I have merged hibernate-script...and this went fine

(for most part) but

now I still can't get it to hibernate.

```
# hibernate

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in Swsusp2LoadModules (use

--force to override).

 #
```

Here are some relevant files that might help

(note: /var/log/messages didn't have much regarding this).

Any help would greatly be appreciated and thanks alot for your time,

-Gezim

hibernate.log:

```

Starting suspend at Sat Jan 1 06:15:51 MST 2005

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2LoadModules ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2UnloadModules ... 

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in Swsusp2LoadModules (use --force to override).

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Sat Jan 1 06:15:51 MST 2005

Starting suspend at Sat Jan 1 06:16:53 MST 2005

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2LoadModules ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2UnloadModules ... 

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in Swsusp2LoadModules (use --force to override).

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Sat Jan 1 06:16:53 MST 2005

Starting suspend at Sat Jan 1 06:26:00 MST 2005

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2LoadModules ... 

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in Swsusp2LoadModules (use --force to override).

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2UnloadModules ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Sat Jan 1 06:26:00 MST 2005

Starting suspend at Sat Jan 1 06:32:16 MST 2005

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2LoadModules ... 

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in Swsusp2LoadModules (use --force to override).

hibernate: [05] Executing Swsusp2UnloadModules ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Sat Jan 1 06:32:16 MST 2005

```

dmesg.txt:

```

30:09 MST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffaa800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffaa800 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fecf0000 - 00000000fecf1000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262058

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32682 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fde90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40611 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffefbcd

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40611 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fff0400

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40611 ASL  0x00000047) @ 0x3fff0c00

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffefbfd

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 resume2=swap:/dev/hda2

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05c3000 soft=c05c1000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3391.788 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033216k/1048232k available (3349k kernel code, 14368k reserved, 1284k data, 208k init, 130728k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 6717.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=3358720)

Security Scaffold v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2926.13 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c05c4000 soft=c05c2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 6766.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=3383296)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 04

Total of 2 processors activated (13484.03 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: 

CPU#0 had 0 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

CPU#1 had 0 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfcc7e, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.6

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

Starting balanced_irq

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1104558359.671:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (70 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

tg3.c:v3.10 (September 14, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3001 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:1e:24:0d

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HTS726060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SN-324S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fafef800-fafeffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [1028:017c]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f8882c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000bf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000bf60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000bf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000bf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver touchkitusb

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[484fc0002155cca1]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49521 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 at 0xf8fff800, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 26

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8189 buckets, 65512 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Software Suspend Core.

Software Suspend text mode support loaded.

Software Suspend LZF Compression Driver registered.

Software Suspend Swap Writer registered.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB1 USB2 USB4 USB3 MODM PCIE 

Looking for first block of swap header at block 0.

Setting logical block size of resume device to 4096.

Software Suspend 2.1.5: Swap space signature found.

Software Suspend 2.1.5: Suspending enabled.

Software Suspend 2.1.5: This is normal swap space.

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ndiswrapper: using irq 17

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:96:c6:70:cc using driver bcmwl5.sys

ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with AES/CCMP and TKIP ciphers

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5.sys (Broadcom,06/25/2004, 3.40.73.0) added

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

```

blacklisted_modules:

```

# 

# WARNING: No attempt is made to preserve this file upon upgrades.

#          The file format may also change between hibernate script versions.

#          It is recommended that you enter any modules you wish to unload

#          into hibernate.conf.

# 

# The syntax of each line in this file is "module name [...]" where [...] is

# a sequence of minimum/maximum kernel version pairs that the module is

# incompatible with. For example:

#     usb-ehci 2.4.0 2.4.25 2.6.0 2.6.2

# (would indicate that usb-ehci was incompatible in 2.4 until 2.4.25, and in

# 2.6 until 2.6.2 - example only!)

#

# A module without any versions is universally considered unsuspendable.

#

# This format has many limitations - it does not take into account Software

# Suspend 2 versions (which may include driver updates), or driver versions

# (eg, the nvidia driver).

#

nvidia

acx100

#prism54

#bcm4400                2.6.0   2.6.99

emu10k1         2.4.0   2.4.99  2.6.0   2.6.99

forcedeth       2.4.0   2.4.99  2.6.0   2.6.99

ipw2100         2.6.0   2.6.99

#ipw2200                2.6.0   2.6.99

natsemi         2.6.0   2.6.99

psmouse         2.6.0   2.6.99

rt2400          2.4.0   2.4.99  2.6.0   2.6.99

ehci_hcd        2.6.0   2.6.99

ohci_hcd        2.6.0   2.6.99

uhci_hcd        2.6.0   2.6.99

ehci-hcd        2.4.0   2.4.99

usb-ohci        2.4.0   2.4.99

usb-uhci        2.4.0   2.4.99

snd_ens1370     2.6.0   2.6.99

snd_ens1371     2.6.0   2.6.99

en1370          2.6.0   2.6.99

en1371          2.6.0   2.6.99

via-agp         2.6.0   2.6.8

via-rhine       2.6.0   2.6.8

```

hybernate.conf:

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    swsusp2_15          Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### swsusp2_15 (for Software Suspend 2)

 UseSwsusp2 yes

 Reboot no

 EnableEscape yes

 DefaultConsoleLevel 1

 ImageSizeLimit 200

# useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

 LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

 UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

# Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

 PowerdownMethod 5

## If you experience hangs on resume due to write caching, try this:

# AsyncIOLimit 128

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_lzf_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Swsusp2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Swsusp2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

#UseSysfsPowerState disk

#PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# SwsuspVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock yes

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

 RestartServices alsasound

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### xhacks

# SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

```

sleep.conf:

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    swsusp2_15          Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### swsusp2_15 (for Software Suspend 2)

 UseSwsusp2 yes

 Reboot no

 EnableEscape yes

 DefaultConsoleLevel 1

 ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

 LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

 UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

 PowerdownMethod 5

## If you experience hangs on resume due to write caching, try this:

# AsyncIOLimit 128

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_lzf_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Swsusp2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Swsusp2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

#UseSysfsPowerState mem

#PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# SwsuspVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock yes

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

# GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### xhacks

# SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

```

Last edited by pilgrim on Wed Jan 05, 2005 6:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cadorna

your problem it's that hibernate script calls some functions based on a config file called /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf, there you have this 'Swsusp2LoadModules' active, that means that when executed will try to load swsusp2 modules so it can continue with swsusp2 execution, but I think you have compiled swsusp2 and all it's options into the kernel and not in modules ,that why it fails, so you should comment out this option and should work

----------

## truekaiser

that and you should probibly ignore the power management guide. some of the stuff in there is explained worng like puting your /tmp as a tmpfs ramdisk.

----------

## pilgrim

Cadorna,

First that's for replying, but I'm affraid I'm missing something. As far as I'm concerned you said to comment out a line such as "Swsusp2LoadModules" from the file /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf. But I don't see anything like that in here.

```
# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    swsusp2_15          Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### swsusp2_15 (for Software Suspend 2)

 UseSwsusp2 yes

 Reboot no

 EnableEscape yes

 DefaultConsoleLevel 1

 ImageSizeLimit 200

# useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

 LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

 UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

# Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

 PowerdownMethod 5

## If you experience hangs on resume due to write caching, try this:

# AsyncIOLimit 128

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_lzf_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Swsusp2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Swsusp2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

#UseSysfsPowerState disk

#PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# SwsuspVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock yes

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

 RestartServices alsasound

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### xhacks

# SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes 

```

So if you could please clarify. 

Thanks,

-Gezim

----------

## pilgrim

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> that and you should probibly ignore the power management guide. some of the stuff in there is explained worng like puting your /tmp as a tmpfs ramdisk.

 

I don't think I did anything with my /tmp!  And from the power management guide I learned how to get dyndns going (kind of) and the hd...and some other things. So I don't think it hurt me....

Thanks,

-Gezim

----------

## Cadorna

really sorry, my mistake

the lines you have to comment are 

LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

those are the lines that calls the function 'Swsusp2LoadModules'

another way is not comment that lines, but recompile yourkernel with 

suspend_swap

suspend_lzf

suspend_text

as modules (they're inside swsusp2 option)

about the power managment guide, I think it's not needed for hibernate and swsusp2 (I make it work just following the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2 )

----------

## pilgrim

Thank you very much Cadorna. I'M SO DELIGHTED  :Very Happy: 

Hibernation now works like a charm and just commenting the lines in my /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf file (just like you said  :Smile:  ):

LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

Did it.

I feel like I'm asking too much but the only problem right now is that my usb optioncal mouse doesn't work unless I unplug it from the USB port and then replug it.  Any ideas?

Thanks again, a million,

-Gezim

----------

## ilithiiri

Try to put also:

UnloadModules usb-ehci

on your /etc/hibernation/  configuration file.

This way, it should work.

let me know if it worked  :Wink: 

-marco-

----------

## Cadorna

you're welcome

about USB problem, if you follow ilithiiri advice,then I think you should add 'LoadModules auto', but in the HOWTO it's said that you better add this

RestartServices alsasound hotplug

for sound if you use alsa and hotplug for USB, I can tell you that this do the trick for alsa, for USB I really don't know because my only USB device it's a digital camera and of course it's not attached all the time (besides I don't have it here right now to test)

----------

## Cadorna

guys, I have a question, I did this hibernate & swsusp2 with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9, I made it run ok, but I faced two problems that I didn't have with no other kernel, note that those kernels didn't have this swsusp2 patch (I always used gentoo-sources and gentoo-dev-sources, my last one was 2.6.8-r3)

first: changing between diferent terminals or X was really slow

second: opening many files (all at once, because quanta remember wich files you had open in the last session) in a SAMBA server (running gentoo-sources-2.4.x and samba-3.x) was really slow and corrupted those files (if I open one at a time was slow but file was ok)

so, any of you face this problems??? I know I have to start discarting posibilities, first I will do it with plain vanilla, then gentoo-sources and then apply the patch to see if this patch it's the problem, but since I didn't have the time yet (besides in my PIII compiling kernel it's not a quick task), I would like to know your comments

----------

## pilgrim

ilithiiri,

I uncommented the lines:

 UnloadModules usb-ehci

LoadModules auto

But it sitll doesn't work. You should note that the only module I load is ndiswrapper and ( i think no other things are modules, they're all compiled into kernel).

Cadorna,

I did try having the line:

 RestartServices alsasound hotplug

in there but that didn't do it either.

And as for your last question Cadorna, no I don't see that switching between terminals or X is slow, it works fine and samba I don't have .

Thanks,

-Gezim

----------

## Cadorna

thanks for you answers, maybe you should try

RestartServices coldplug

because after my post I remembered that service, and I think this one it's intended to thing that are attached all the time

and hotplug and coldplug, I think, only works for devices builds as modules, and you should consider to build them as modules now that you're running swsusp2, because that way you can restart modules that don't come up correctly after power on

----------

## pilgrim

 *Cadorna wrote:*   

> thanks for you answers, maybe you should try
> 
> RestartServices coldplug
> 
> 

 

Nope, didn't work either. I don't know how come I didn't compile anything as module...but I guess this is a good time to start doing so.

Thanks for all your help Cadorna and everyone else,

-Gezim

----------

## pilgrim

I did compile these as modules:

ehci-hcd

uhci-hcd

usbhid

psmouse

But none of them seem to be my mouse (Microsoft IntelliPoint Optical with USB)....and truthfully I have no idea how I got it to work in the first place (i.e. don't know what I compiled into the kernel for it)  And when I hibernate then start it up again...the touchpad works fine...but not the mouse unless I unplug then replug it into USB port.  Can anyone please help?

----------

## Earthwings

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> that and you should probibly ignore the power management guide. some of the stuff in there is explained worng like puting your /tmp as a tmpfs ramdisk.

 

I'd like some details on this.

----------

## Cadorna

[quote="pilgrim"]Can anyone please help?[/quote]

sorry, I run out of ideas about USB, the only thing I can think of it's to compile all USB as module, even USB kernel support (don't remember right now, but I guess it's possible)

----------

## pilgrim

Cadorna , good news  :Smile:   I finally got the mouse working  :Smile: 

First I compiled these options as modules in the kernel  (i.e. with M):

```

ehci_hcd

uhci_hcd

psmouse

usbhid   

usbcore

```

Then I uncommented these lines in the /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf file:

```

UnloadAllModules yes

LoadModules auto

```

And it worked  :Very Happy: 

For anyone who has the same problem here is the final hibernate.conf:

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    swsusp2_15          Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### swsusp2_15 (for Software Suspend 2)

 UseSwsusp2 yes

 Reboot no

 EnableEscape yes

 DefaultConsoleLevel 1

 ImageSizeLimit 200

# useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

# LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

# UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

# Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

 PowerdownMethod 3

## If you experience hangs on resume due to write caching, try this:

# AsyncIOLimit 128

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_lzf_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Swsusp2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Swsusp2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

#UseSysfsPowerState disk

#PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# SwsuspVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock yes

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules usbhid uhci-hcd

 UnloadAllModules yes

#UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/hibernate/modules.load

### modules-gentoo

# GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices  hotplug

 #alsasound

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### xhacks

# SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

```

And once again Cadorna thanks for all your help, and everyone else.

-Gezim

----------

## Cadorna

hey, Congratulations pilgrim!!!

another happy gentoo user, cheers!

----------

## thomasa88

Wee, gentoo forums gives more than google, now I can finally hibernate and fast too  :Very Happy: 

to others using ifplugd and dhcp, make sure u have ~x86 baselayout and make hibernate resetart ifplugd (<- this is maybe not needed) and net.eth0  :Smile: 

----------

